# joinery and dental nursing



## dad2girls (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi my hubby and i are planning to move to australia we have started our application and are waiting to get our references certified then apply for the vetassess. We are going on my hubbys visa. He is a joiner and im a dental nurse. 

We have 2 little girls Grace (22months) and Holly (10 months). We cant decide whether to move to Perth or Brisbane so was wondering if someone could give us a bit of advice, because it boils down to where the most work is , does anyone have any info on joiners and how much they are paid in Perth and Brisbane? And the same for the Dental Nurses? We have tried to look ourselves on job sites but they dont give out the wages. 
Would really appreciate any info

Jo


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jo, 

Welcome to the forum.



dad2girls said:


> does anyone have any info on joiners and how much they are paid in Perth and Brisbane? And the same for the Dental Nurses? We have tried to look ourselves on job sites but they dont give out the wages.
> Would really appreciate any info


Agents don't always put the wages but they may tell you if you call them. 

There are a few online wage websites if you google 'wages in Australia' but I'm not sure how accurate they are.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## dad2girls (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Karen 
cheers!! its good to know there are people who you can talk to that have done it and moved over

Jo


----------

